

Pope Francis reveals top 10 secrets to happiness - jamessun
http://www.catholicnews.com/data/stories/cns/1403144.htm

======
jackweirdy
Even the vatican is taking to the BuzzFeed model. Now I'm expecting him to
come out with the top 11 things you didn't expect Jesus to say, or their 27
favourite Lazarus moments

------
rahimnathwani
"6\. Find innovative ways to create dignified jobs for young people."

Hmm... I hope he's not suggesting a job guarantee.

~~~
mancvso
We should have asked... how much is young?

